# Feedback on the IDip



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We have been using the IDip since it was released. Here are our thoughts and comments.
Setting up the interface takes a bit of learning. This system was originally designed for pool testing by pool maintenance companies so there are settings and information which are useless.
The kit for marine tanks includes calcium, ammonia, phosphates, nitrates, alk, high range total hardness (which we don't use). In order to use the marine testing interface we had to purchase the salt water testing app, which was an additional 30.00 through the App Store.
Each test vial has 25 strips for 25 tests.
Do not have wet fingers when taking a test strip out of the container. You will ruin the strips that are in the container.
You can only create a customer once you go to save test results. So don't try to set up customers (your tank info) before you do a test.
If you have multiple tanks and want to save your results to each tank, make each tank a separate customer. We had originally set up our tanks as "sites" inside of the customer profile and it sucks to try and separate the results.
Make sure you zero the tester between each test. It says to do this in the instructions, but it is easy to miss this step and if you do, your test results will be wrong.

Beyond those start up issues, I am now loving the IDip and the ease of use. Some tests are very quick (a few seconds) some of them take 10 minutes. But all I have to do is the 20 second dip and then can walk away and do something else while the tester completes the test. The results show up on my iPad when the test is done and will stay there until I do something with it.

I am waiting for the magnesium and iodine tests to become available and then I will be content.

We have done direct comparison tests using the Hanna checker at the same time and there are variations in the results. We don't get the same readings between the IDip and the Hanna. I cannot say which is more accurate, but I have put my faith in the IDip because it gives me a numerical reading as opposed to a colour comparison which is interpretive.

It is an expensive system, but worth it because we have multiple tanks and now we test more frequently, which means we can monitor nitrate levels, or alk levels.

So I give the system 1.5 thumbs up, pending more test kits and hoping some day they make the user interface for personal marine tanks and not pool maintenance companies.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

great review, I just spent the last hour testing everything with salifert kits. I tend to do it twice since Im always unsure if I did it correct the first time, plus i have trust issues. I wish there was an easier way than even the idip. some way to consistently monitor levels weekly. But maybe in 20 years


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Am I understanding correctly that the low range for Ammonia is 0.06, PO4 0.09 NO2 15, Nitrite 0.07 and Chlorine @ 0.06? There is also no magnesium? If I bought this I am pretty sure i'd be upset that I wouldn't be able to use it on any of my systems for anything besides Alkalinity and Calcium, I would have to use separate kits for magnesium, NO2 and P04.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

There has been quite a few improvements, see link below

http://www.sensafe.com/idip-tests-reagents/


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Based on the link provided by Big Show:
Nitrate range is 0.25 – 32 ppm
Phosphate is 0.02 – 5 ppm
Alk is 11 – 200 ppm
Calcium is 60 – 600 ppm (although there are 3 different tests)
Chlorine 0.05 – 12 ppm

I've heard magnesium is almost ready, haven't seen the strips for sale. I can work with the ranges noted. If anything, if I ever got my nitrates down to the low end, I would be stunned........testing often keeps me on track.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Is this a better option than Hanna?

Thanks for the write up!


----------



## JohnDipa (Jun 10, 2015)

*My 2 cents*

My apologies in advance for the long winded post. I'm a newbie to the hobby. I've been running my 45 gallon cube for just over 5 months. That said, up until today I've been testing with Red Sea and Salifert products (which are for sale now, please feel free to contact me but that's for a different thread) and found that the tests are interpretive and time consuming because you are using a colour to read results and because you must be present to accurately complete the test. Fast forward to this week, I went to Big Show and bought the eXact iDip. I used it for the first time today and completed 6 of the tests in the marine kit in just over half an hour which included reading the various instructions for the 1st time. My thoughts are that it's much easier to conduct the test and the results are synced to your device via Bluetooth even if you leave the room to do something else, therefore, the test is not spoiled. 
To conclude, I found it simple to use and I am more confident that I didn't somehow screw up the test and read my results wrong. If you can get over the initial investment I think that in the long run it will bring peace of mind to any hobbyist that may not be scientifically inclined and hence may willingly conduct tests more frequently. I can't speak long term but for now I definitely give this device 2 thumbs up. 
John


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

where do you get the refills from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnDipa (Jun 10, 2015)

ruckuss said:


> where do you get the refills from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have yet to buy any refills for my device, I am currently using the strips that came with it. I will buy refills from the same supplier that I purchased it from.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

JohnDipa said:


> I have yet to buy any refills for my device, I am currently using the strips that came with it. I will buy refills from the same supplier that I purchased it from.


What do the refills cost?


----------



## JohnDipa (Jun 10, 2015)

fury165 said:


> What do the refills cost?


Truthfully I haven't seen a price list but was told by the owner that they are comparable to the other test strips.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Here is a price list from thefragtank.ca posted by BigShow.. this was in December, so might have changed.

http://exoticreef.ca/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/CAD-eXact-iDip-Retail-Price-List-2015.pdf


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Can I get an update on this thread please? How do you like it so far? How accurate is it? Are you happy with it?
Thanks


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We've been using it for about a year I guess, or however long it's been available. It is the only testing system we use and I rely on it. We have double checked some readings against other systems, just to make sure what we were getting for readings was accurate.
It's fast to use and really straightforward.
Most of the time.
It did take some learning to make sure we were using the right tests for the right strips. There is some complexity with making sure it's the right test. But once that is nailed, it's easy.
In addition to the purchase of the kit, be prepared to buy the app for marine tests. We use it for nitrates, calcium, alkalinity and phosphates. That's about it. I hear there are more tests coming but not sure when.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanky you very much. Still thinking if I should go for it. Might wait for the Mg testing to be added to it.


----------

